# My Superdupanatural Hybrid mash up :D



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I collected samples of some of my favourite waxes & Dom very kindly donated me a lovely dj wax pot so I got cracking :thumb:

DJ Supernatural 20ml
DJ Supernatural Hybrid 60ml
Best Of Show 20ml
Raceglaze 55 30ml
Raceglaze 42 30ml
DJ Purple Haze Pro 30ml
Valet Pro 10ml
Z2 + ZFX 
Project Awesome 10 drops

:argie::argie::argie:

Few pics for now, great great flake pop & an ease to use. Im in love!









Will get better pics soon, works computer is slow!

Cheers


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's quite some mash up there!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks good. I so need to try mixing waxes.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

same here mehan, i'm wanting to try mixing bouncers CTR with DJ supernatural hybrid to test on my clio...

any tips magpie?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very very nice!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers boys! I csnt wait to use it on my vee. I'll be using it on a porsche i have this weekend. As for tips its just a case of having a go! Dead easy & fun


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... more concerned about the hair though Mags.... was it a windy day????



:lol:

:argie:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lols my new look aint it 

But it was really windy too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Porsche! Did you say porsche 

show us the thread please


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol someones keen 

Will do


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Awesome Dawn, that's a lovely combo of stuff in there!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Some great combo of waxes in that one :thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks brilliant. I don't know why more people don't have a go at mixing their own.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

How did you go about mixing them altogether. Were they all added to a pot and heated in the water over hob ??

Wanting to have a go myself !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results .


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tried it on a carerra i did last weekend, was a real joy to use & looked superb after. Will update soon


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wait for updates . Sub d .


----------

